# Action Contracting LLC



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)




----------



## chuck6927 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have used this company for three large jobs and the results were outstanding! They gave me top notch quality at a fair price. My neighbors are now using this company for their interior/exterior projects and are very happy with the results.



I am not associated with this company and use them for interior/exterior home repair only.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

I just bought a house in crestview and I want to have the porch enclosed. I would like to have 2-3 foot brick and the rest glass windows with screens. The roof is already there and the pillars are already bricked. I would say it is a 10x20 maybe a little bigger thanks Matt


----------

